# Dress Code?



## Clocke (May 7, 2011)

Hi All, 

My Husband & I are thinking of moving to Malaysia in September. We are coming out to visit in July to see what we think. 

We have been reading up about all areas of life in Malaysia. One website says, that as Malaysia is a Muslim country, women should cover up their legs, chest and upper arms. I always wear my dresses and skirts below my knee anyway, but I am unsure if this is enough? 

I know that there a mix of religions in Malaysia, but I don't want to stand out or cause offense? 

Can anyone advise? 

Thanks


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Western casual, though it may depend on where you are. "****ty" is frowned on, but the cultural diversity is such here that you will find a wide range of clothing tastes. 

KL and Georgetown look like any major city in the world - with the clothing to match 

-t


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

Clocke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Husband & I are thinking of moving to Malaysia in September. We are coming out to visit in July to see what we think.
> 
> ...


it should be allright if you are in big cities on the west coast. however if you are venturing into rural areas where it's predominantly muslims. you should consider covering up more. always check before hand


----------

